# New Product-help me price...



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I wanted something to sell along with my soap at the festivals I do a few times a year. I have one coming up this weekend and decided to crank out some of my painted signs that I've done as gifts in the past.
They are aprox. 8"x6" hand painted by me in kind of a rustic/shabby chic style, with layers of painted sanded on recylced wood. I am of course very critical of them :/
I was thinking of asking $10..now wondering if $12 would be okay..what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

VERY nice! Ask $12 

Christy


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Love them! I would go with $12 also!

I also think these will draw people to your booth because they will want to stop and read them all!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Dang... that's really cool. I'd buy that "balanced diet" for 12.00$ for sure!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice but I would put some type or hangers on them


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I would pay $12 for the Save Time See It My Way and the Sexy Women Have Messy KItchens! I love those!! I wish I was that creative!!


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

They have little hangers on the back..Thanks I like doing them..and if anyone has some short funny saying let me know! I'm always looking for new ones. I'll have about a dozen to take this weekend and I'll be displaying them in a greeting card, turning display thingy..whatever they're called.

The messy kitchen one is for ME..well I want to make one for me that matches my kitchen. I made one for a friend last year and she loves it! Of course my neat freak friends want me to do a "Sexy women have tidy kitchens" but it just doesn't have the same ring to me-Hah!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Very nice! I would like one that reads "I'm to Sexy for my Barn". :biggrin It's an ongoing theme song around here for the girls. Tammy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's our dear buck duke that thinks he's too sexy for his shed...(it would be barn if we had one, LOL!)
I love those signs - $12.00!!! have you thought about those twisted wire hanger type thingy's that you attach at each corner? It would be a nice finishing touch.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Very Nice! I think $12 is a good price since I have seen signns like that for around $20.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

I want the shoe one! 

I got a really cute sign at Nationals that reads: Barn Goddess :rofl

Sara


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

at least $12.

I think it would be great if you could have one set up on an easel in progress

It would show people that you actually hand paint them and maybe give you something to do between customers.

Becky


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the coffee on.

And I do think that having one in progress for everyone to see that you are the one doing them.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I like the ideas with barn in them! Barn Goddess is so cool! I'm sharing my booth with a friend who makes buckwheat hull pillows so I don't think I'll have room to work on one there, but thats a neat idea. I've wrapped them in cellophane and tied them with twine and they look cute. I really hope they will draw people in the take a look!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Can they still read the sign good ?? (with it wrapped?)


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, very visible. Just a clear cover to protect them a bit and the twine is the really skinny stuff I use on my soaps..more like string really but it gives them a cute touch.
My mom saw them today and said I should charge $8. I could have strangled her! But they are absolutely not her type of thing. She isn't into cutesy stuff. I feel like I wouldn't hesitate to pay $12 or even $15. I have bought similar things and paid more. I guess I'll find out. But man, I will hang up my brushes if I can't get $12..its not worth my time for any less!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

I still fill they are worth 15.00. The artistry is hand done, not laser printed which makes it worth the extra$. Tammy 
P.S. How did the show go? Tammy


----------

